# Another Successful Hunt With My Skeen



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Well it was a rainy day over here in NC,

The boys and I went out and had a blast tromping through the woods and looking for forks. As we were walking my 7 year old was looking ahead in the distance and spotted a Grey running around the bases of the trees. Well, we went on Ninja mode...yes thats what we call it







We stalked pretty darn close, when i felt it was going to be pushing it with a 5 and 7 yr old, So i left them there to stalk the last 10 yards on my own.
He came down and sat at the base of a big oak in this little holler, I figured this was it.
I drew back, twisted, took aim on his head and let fly....40 feet later my .50 cal steel ball struck him in the back of the neck, He went down twitching, but then starting hopping around, You see, his neck was broken, but he wasnt dead. So the boys and i ran up, i grabbed a club on the way, and used it to dispatch him cleanly with one strike. It was a good lesson for the boys, my eldest actually suggested that i do this...Very bright, these boys.
Today they got to learn to quickly and humanly dispatch all game, with the most effective means at hand, and why we respect our prey. My aim was slightly off, for which i was sorry, but thats hunting..... Thanks for reading. and again, kuddo's to James for an amazing SS.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

spot on buddy good shooting


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Great shooting man !! Those boys must have had a great time !!


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

time to get ya lads a couple of skeens lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shot none the less and with a natural.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

good day out


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great outing for all concerned. Thanks for the post!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

nice shot!!


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Good shooting and a great read .. Love the pic of yer lads with the Squirrel It made me chuckle








Cant beat a day in the woods with yer kids. Its something they will remember for a long time to come.

Cheers
AL


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

Thats two happy boys and I would bet they tell their grandkids one day about the time they went with you and the gray you shot with your slingshot. They will remember that day always.


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys, Sorry for the late reply, busy as heck at this new job. Anyway, Thank you for the words, especially about them remembering this when they are fathers, it is a dream of mine. I love the hunting, but even more i love the time out with the boys. Have a merry Christmas fellas, and here is to a new year.

Paul


----------

